# Terminata l'installazione di Gentoo si avvia GRUB

## bolder93

Dopo tanti tentativi mi era sembrato di aver finalmente installato Gentoo, e invece dopo il riavvio appare solo la schermata di grub... non so cosa sta a significare ma credo che anche stavolta ho fallito  :Embarassed:  ... O forse bisogna digitare qualche comando da grub per avviare la modalita grafica?

PS: scrivo 

```
 grub>boot 
```

e risponde

```
Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
```

----------

## k01

probabilmente non hai creato o hai configurato male il file grub.conf, in /boot/grub/ dovrebbe esserci questo file e un collegamento con il nome menu.lst

----------

## bi-andrea

```
... O forse bisogna digitare qualche comando da grub per avviare la modalita grafica?

```

Se ti ricorsi come è scritto il file di kernel e di conseguenza anche initramfs potresti al boot di grub, quando accendi il pc, infatti premere il tasto e digiti (quello è il mio kernel e initrarmfs prodotto con gekernel, se tu l'hai fatto oggi, sarà sicuramente diverso):

 *Quote:*   

> root            (hd0,0)

 

invio e devi andare alla riga sotto

 *Quote:*   

> kernel          /kernel-genkernel-x86-3.1.6-gentoo root=/dev/hda3

 

invio e devi andare alla riga sotto

 *Quote:*   

> initrd          /initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.1.6-gentoo

 

invio e poi premi b

è un boot manuale, dove ti scrivi i comandi per grub manualmente a ogni invio del pc, però vedi se è anche tutto a posto

----------

